# Icones Top Site, lecture signet Safari 6



## Zlalo (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais savoir comment bouger ou tout simplement supprimer ces 3 icônes de la barre des signets ? 

Merci bien.


----------



## cudy29 (27 Juillet 2012)

Clique gauche sur la barre d'outils > Personnaliser la barre d'outils


----------



## Zlalo (27 Juillet 2012)

Hey, 

Le problème c'est que ce n'est pas sur la barre d'outil mais en dessous sur la barre de signets. 







Merci.


----------



## cudy29 (27 Juillet 2012)

Dans ce cas la :

Presentation > masquer la barre de signets


----------



## Zlalo (27 Juillet 2012)

Non, je veux mes signets juste pas les icônes.


----------



## cudy29 (27 Juillet 2012)

Safari > Préférences > Signets > Barre de signets

et tu décoches  :

- inclure top site
- inclure la liste de lecture

En revanche il est impossible de supprimer l'icône en forme de livre des signets.


----------



## Zlalo (27 Juillet 2012)

Génial ! Merci


----------

